Ask HN: I am in depression. Remedies that can help me to get rid of it - startupflix
======
greenyoda
You might be interested in this thread from a few days ago, which talks about
ways of fighting depression:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16922738](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16922738)

~~~
startupflix
Thank you so much.

------
cimmanom
Before following the advice of strangers on the internet, please see a doctor
(even a general practitioner) about your depression. If you're feeling
suicidal, many countries have free suicide hotlines.

------
peki
[https://www.selfhacked.com/blog/cause-brain-
fog/](https://www.selfhacked.com/blog/cause-brain-fog/)

------
leed25d
I have it that mushrooms can help under the right circumstances.

~~~
startupflix
How mushrooms can help?

